# Game Thread-Blazers vs. Houston



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

starting 5 as i've heard......blake, dixon, joel, miles, and zach. 

if nate sticks to his plan of sitting one guard, which he didn't in any game but the game he sat blake, i believe jack will be sitting and telfair will be coming off the bench behind blake. 

i'm interested to see if miles performs since he is starting and likes to pout when he comes off the bench. hopefully someone has told him that he can't get traded out of here if he looks like a piece of crap? let's just cross our fingers he got the memo loud and clear.

i'll be at the game tonight...fingers crossed we can win one freaking game before the season is over.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Give em hell bballchick! :banana: 

:biggrin: 

:clown:


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

Give Darius a Wookie Boo for me! :dpepper: :rbanana: :dpepper: :rbanana: :dpepper: :rbanana: :dpepper: :rbanana: :dpepper:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I really think we'll win this. We've usually respond after a butt kicking like we got from the Sonics. But a friend of mine pointed out that we've lost to the Rockets by at least 30 every time we've played them. Is that true? I thought at least one game we were in it with them.

I do think that bad teams that are better than us do look at us as a opportunity to take out a lot of their frustrations on. Well it's our turn this time!!


----------



## NWsportsfan (Mar 5, 2006)

We-re snapping this losing streak i say!!!!!!

Portland 94
Houston 89


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Miles still starting... uke: Would rather see his minutes go just about anywhere else. I hope he at least plays well the rest of the season so maybe we'll have some chance to trade him in the off season.

I also think we'll pull out a win tonight though.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Perhaps the starting lineup is a result of the players meeting? Maybe they felt they should go back to a more vet lineup?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

NWsportsfan said:


> We-re snapping this losing streak i say!!!!!!
> 
> Portland 94
> Houston 89


You do know this isn't the prediction thread, don't you?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

A little inspired play!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We're playing fairly well and no posts? 

17 to 17 after one.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Close one thats good.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I will join you mgb, just so you aren't alone. 
We look pretty competetive so far. It does seem like Nate is trying a "veterans" type thing. 
Even Voshon got in the game.

Prunetang


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sweet play by Telfair! Talk about speed!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Wow, Telfair with an awesome drive for the hoop and the foul. That was fast!!!!

Prunetang


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I hate it when I make a post and get a page saying site can't be found! Anyway, thanks for joining me guys!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Eh, what else am I going to do..... the fish tank isn't thaaaat entertaining...hehe

I like the way the team is battling so far. We aren't shooting well...but we are hustling. Also, Telfair is looking pretty damned good. He is playing under control, making nice passes, and playing defense.

Prunetang


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I love Theo if he could just stay healthy!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

The question remains though would we rather win or play our young guys? We haven't seen Webster or Viktor, though I think we know what we got with Viktor.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I kind of feel sorry for Voshon.... wasn't getting any playing time in Denver. Then he gets traded to us and he gets no time again. I bet some playoff team picks him up over the summer to come off the bench. I could imagine him working really well in San Antonio or Miami. 

Prunetang


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Well, if you didn't notice, mgb, Martell was in a fancy suit on the sideline. They said he was having some minor back spasms. Not sure if that is real or an excuse, but I kind of hope it is the latter.

Prunetangueray


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That's 76 deal is pretty good,,,to bad free is better.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Prunetang said:


> Well, if you didn't notice, mgb, Martell was in a fancy suit on the sideline. They said he was having some minor back spasms. Not sure if that is real or an excuse, but I kind of hope it is the latter.
> 
> Prunetangueray


Oh, no I didn't notice. Sure hope that doesn't become chronic!! That young of age though he should recover quickly.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Of all people to take two 3 point shots in a row!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

mgb said:


> Oh, no I didn't notice. Sure hope that doesn't become chronic!! That young of age though he should recover quickly.



My sentiments exactly. They didn't make it out to be anything major. In fact, they mentioned the back spasms, but then also mentioned that they saw him practicing this morning and they didn't notice him in pain or anything. So it sounds pretty minor.

Oh, how about those 3 pointers by Randolph to end the half? argh....

Prunetang


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I think the Martell in street clothes and the Voshon playing are related. Probably a sorry for making you ride the pine here are some pity minutes for Voshon. Martell go look good in a suit and get yourself a ladyfriend.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

cpt.napalm said:


> I think the Martell in street clothes and the Voshon playing are related. Probably a sorry for making you ride the pine here are some pity minutes for Voshon. Martell go look good in a suit and get yourself a ladyfriend.


haha. nice.
I have to admit I had the same thought.
Although, I think Nate is just really trying to get them out of this streak of losses. I have an idea that they decided to go all out with the veterans and get this thing quieted.
Prunetang


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Telfair's playin a great game thus far... The frustrations in my life just keep on piling up!

Start the young guys!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I think they want to try to not set the record for the most losts by a Blazer team. Then they should go back to the youth hopefully. I still think it's because of the team meeting.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Up by double digits in the second half!!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Blazers starting the 3rd quarter off hot. Quickly, we have a 10 point lead. I think we have a chance in this one. Come on.... a win would feel pretty good right about now. 

PruneTangueray


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

MGB, how come everytime I post something, I then find out that you posted something similar about 30 seconds before me? hehe.

I will beat you next time...maybe


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blake sure has problems keeping up with his man.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Prunetang said:


> MGB, how come everytime I post something, I then find out that you posted something similar about 30 seconds before me? hehe.
> 
> I will beat you next time...maybe


I have snake like reflexes! heh


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

What the **** was with that no call? 
Mutumbo just threw Blake down, and nothing.

That was crazy.

Prunetang


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Wow, Zach with a beautiful pass to Joel. 
Anyone who says Zach can't pass is dead wrong. Now, he may not use those abilities all the time....hehe...but he CAN do it.

Prunetang


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on take it inside!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That's what we need, just take it inside.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

And make the friggin FT!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Well it's time for a little more of that inspired play that the Blazers started the game with!

GO BLAZERS!!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hah! Khryapa wins the tap from Yao!

barfo


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

barfo said:


> Hah! Khryapa wins the tap from Yao!
> 
> barfo


Well we got the ball so I guess you can say Viktor won. I just love his game! Very smart player.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Miles 1-7..5pts. Damn I was hoping he would somehow snap out of this funk.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Miles 1-7..5pts. Damn I was hoping he would somehow snap out of this funk.


He has played with more intensity, just the numbers don't show it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Just keep giving it to 0!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That was a loose ball foul how do they count the basket??


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Vo coming out of nowhere to keep us in this one. nice.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zach can't hit a outside shot!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Telfair is having a nice game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on, four mins left, just make a few baskets!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yea, we don't need any techs here!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

What's up with the ****ty refing? We can't seem to buy a call.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Maybe they'll give us a makeup call because that was a foul!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> What's up with the ****ty refing? We can't seem to buy a call.


nothing new there unfort. We never get calls these days.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We Win!!!!!


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

all you telfair haters....eat that!!!!


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Teflair with the winner!!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

dwood615 said:


> all you telfair haters....eat that!!!!


Solid game with 13pt, 5ast, 5rbds and a game winner but hardly something to be talking **** about. 

I am glad to see him playing well though...he still has quite a ways to go IMO but this is what I like to see.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Solid game with 13pt, 5ast, 5rbds and a game winner but hardly something to be talking **** about.
> 
> I am glad to see him playing well though...he still has quite a ways to go IMO but this is what I like to see.



You're right about that. But he did it off the bench and I was most impressed with his defense and hustle, not his stats. He seems to be really putting the effort in to become a more complete player.


I just have to mention that it was quite obvious that Miles is sooo much better when he starts. The fact he was coming off the bench is really the only reason he's been struggling. He needs the groove, baby. Is it a coincidence that he finally starts and puts up these numbers? I think not. The man was dominate. He's a keeper, that one.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Miles didn't have that great of a game but his intensity was there tonite. Just shows he doesn't like coming off the bench because effort was lacking coming off bench and effort was there starting. Doesn't mean if he put in the effort he wouldn't be just as good off the bench.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Miles didn't have that great of a game but his intensity was there tonite. Just shows he doesn't like coming off the bench because effort was lacking coming off bench and effort was there starting. Doesn't mean if he put in the effort he wouldn't be just as good off the bench.


he may not like coming off the bench, but he hasn't exactly show that he deserves a starting spot.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

we don't have a small forward who really deserves the starting spot. Miles is our best SF, and he clearly plays better and with more intensity as a starter, so it seems pretty obvious who we should go with. 

oddly enough, I thought we already learned that lesson last year when Rahim took his starting job for part of the season.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

As happy as I am for us to win, I'm real bummed with the lineup that did it. The young guys like Jack, Webster, and Outlaw don't play. Miles played a ton (not well), and so did Lenard and Ratliff. So our future sat on the bench, and that players we want to get rid of played, not good.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

anyway, nice game by Telfair. 

I think his biggest problem is that he picks up his dribble too much. his last basket came off of a Steve Nash "waterbug" right through the gut of the defense, zipping himself into a little open spot to make an easy ten footer on the baseline. 

Portland needs to just let him take five seconds as soon as they bring it into half court and just let him dribble around a little in the interior, feeling for a seam. if there's nothing there, then you pull it out and run Nate McMillan post offense.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Tince said:


> As happy as I am for us to win, I'm real bummed with the lineup that did it. The young guys like Jack, Webster, and Outlaw don't play. Miles played a ton (not well), and so did Lenard and Ratliff. So our future sat on the bench, and that players we want to get rid of played, not good.


well, there's only so much losing a young team can take. obviously, this game did nothing to develop Outlaw, Jack or Webster, but Telfair showed some real growth, and I think you still have to count Randolph as part of our youth movement (although he didn't have a great game). 

it is a little depressing to see Lenard play and succeed while other future potential SG's have played and mostly failed.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

theWanker said:


> well, there's only so much losing a young team can take. obviously, this game did nothing to develop Outlaw, Jack or Webster, but Telfair showed some real growth, and I think you still have to count Randolph as part of our youth movement (although he didn't have a great game).
> 
> it is a little depressing to see Lenard play and succeed while other future potential SG's have played and mostly failed.


It's abundantly apparent that this team needs to find starting caliber players for the starting spots next season so that our best young players can learn the game from guys who actually know how to play it. IMHO, handing a starting spot to players who haven't been around long enough to really learn the NBA game doesn't do anybody any good. Veterans win games and losing sucks.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

theWanker said:


> we don't have a small forward who really deserves the starting spot. Miles is our best SF, and he clearly plays better and with more intensity as a starter, so it seems pretty obvious who we should go with.
> 
> oddly enough, I thought we already learned that lesson last year when Rahim took his starting job for part of the season.


I think Viktor deserves the start at SF because of his hustle and intellegent play.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> I think Viktor deserves the start at SF because of his hustle and intellegent play.


 I think Webster will be our starting SF within two years. We need a vet. to play SG and bring some stability in our backcourt along with Telfair (if that's who we go with).


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Tince said:


> As happy as I am for us to win, I'm real bummed with the lineup that did it. The young guys like Jack, Webster, and Outlaw don't play. Miles played a ton (not well), and so did Lenard and Ratliff. So our future sat on the bench, and that players we want to get rid of played, not good.


please tell me you see these things are related. young guys=can't win. vets=can win. (notice i didn't say lose and win because the vets aren't that great to pull off the win every time or anything) but they at least posses the ability to and knowledge how to pull out a win. i don't give a crap if blaze played tonight at least we won dammit.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I totally see it bballchik...

It's a sad, but true reality. 

I want to keep Jack and Telfair, slide Webster to the 3, bring in a vet to play SG, and get a center who can knock down an outside and pass the ball. If we have to let Joel go to do it, I'm ok with it. 

I'd like to keep Joel over Theo, but I don't like either making more than the MLE.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

well miles is playing to be traded thats simple, webster was out of the line up, theo playing to be traded, lenard playing for another paycheck.

Telfair and zbo hit the last two shots and telfair showed that trading blake wont be a big deal.

trading: miles, theo, blake
maybe trading: dixon 
hoping for a s&t: Joel


telfair is improving a lot in this month I think its all starting to sink in and he is understanding Nate even more now look out telfair will soon replace blake. Notice how blake was making the TO and wasnt in the game at the last.

good game telfair!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

It has nothing to do with vets can and rokks can't. It has to do with tonight Lenard was hitting his shot period. If he shoots like he has since he got here then the Blazers lose by 10 and things are like normal. 


All this game did was lose us ping pong balls. It doesn't help the young guys to win but sit on the bench the entire game. 

Tell me how Jack, Outlaw and Webster benefited from this game. 

Miles is still the biggest waste of skin in the league and has no business playing one single minute.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> What's up with the ****ty refing? We can't seem to buy a call.


 Did you watch the last shot by Yao?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

IMO the team played pretty well last night, out of all the games left, this was one of the 2 I thought they might win. Telfair had an excellent game, and I agree with the poster above who said he should test the middle every time. That is the same type of thing Steve Nash does, he dribbles through and looks for weakness. The big thing I noticed is that Telfair is getting the hang of running the pick and roll, he would have had 10 more assist last night had Zach just put the ball in the bucket.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> It has nothing to do with vets can and rokks can't. It has to do with tonight Lenard was hitting his shot period. If he shoots like he has since he got here then the Blazers lose by 10 and things are like normal.
> 
> 
> All this game did was lose us ping pong balls. It doesn't help the young guys to win but sit on the bench the entire game.
> ...


This game was all about not having the losing games in a row record by a Blazer team and/or worst losing streak at the end of a season by a NBA team. That is no longer over our head and I think that was important enough just for team self respect going into next year.

Now bring on the losses for the ping pong balls.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> It has nothing to do with vets can and rokks can't. It has to do with tonight Lenard was hitting his shot period. If he shoots like he has since he got here then the Blazers lose by 10 and things are like normal.
> 
> 
> All this game did was lose us ping pong balls. It doesn't help the young guys to win but sit on the bench the entire game.
> ...


I think they were probably just looking to see if they should sign Veshon to a 1 or 2 year deal to act as that "spot shooter off the bench" role.

Jack was due to sit in the guard-benching rotation the last few games.

Webster had back spasms.

Outlaw...well....I dunno... Outlaw is a dice roll every night out.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

both of you sound very likely both are right thats how i feel about last nights win.

we could be the rockets yuck!


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> It has nothing to do with vets can and rokks can't. It has to do with tonight Lenard was hitting his shot period. If he shoots like he has since he got here then the Blazers lose by 10 and things are like normal. .


I still think it does have to do with vets and rookies and I think you proved my point by saying "lenard was hitting his shot." lenard is a vet, a good one at that, although no one believes me, that's fine. all he needs is a decent amount of minutes and he can do that every night. you can't look at how he's played for us this year and go oh he sucks, the poor guy's played about 2 minutes a game in the fourth quarter after sitting around getting cold the entire game. NO ONE plays good under those conditions. what he did last night, he can do again, he's a vet, he's smart, he knows how to win, he knows how to play, and he's cool under pressure, he just needs more than 30 seconds of playing time to do it. wouldn't you? 




mediocre man said:


> All this game did was lose us ping pong balls. It doesn't help the young guys to win but sit on the bench the entire game.
> 
> Tell me how Jack, Outlaw and Webster benefited from this game.
> 
> Miles is still the biggest waste of skin in the league and has no business playing one single minute.


i think we're fine with the ping pong balls, we're the worst team to ever walk the face of the earth. 

and sitting DID help them, maybe it motivated them, maybe it showed them how to win a damn game and maybe it gave them hope. do you have any idea how depressed and despondent this team has become after losing so many games? i have no doubt in my mind it helped them in ways you cannot even imagine to finally win a game and get back on track. outlaw hopefully watched how to play basketball and learned, because we all know he needs a little bball iq boost, webster was having back spasms so why would you want to hurt him and play him? and jack got to watch and learn as well. 

and obviously miles is a piece of crap, we all know that. i think he's playing so we can showcase and trade him to another stupid team with stupid management that thinks he's good.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

bballchik said:


> I still think it does have to do with vets and rookies and I think you proved my point by saying "lenard was hitting his shot." lenard is a vet, a good one at that, although no one believes me, that's fine. all he needs is a decent amount of minutes and he can do that every night. you can't look at how he's played for us this year and go oh he sucks, the poor guy's played about 2 minutes a game in the fourth quarter after sitting around getting cold the entire game. NO ONE plays good under those conditions. what he did last night, he can do again, he's a vet, he's smart, he knows how to win, he knows how to play, and he's cool under pressure, he just needs more than 30 seconds of playing time to do it. wouldn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In turn you prove what many people have said all year with what you say. It's hard to be consistant when you don't get a decent amount of minutes. Lenard doesn't help this franchise. Martell Webster on the other hand does.

Most likely anyway Darius Miles doesn't help this franchise. Viktor Khryapa and Travis Outlaw do though. 

This year is a waste. Let the young guys learn on the floor.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> In turn you prove what many people have said all year with what you say. It's hard to be consistant when you don't get a decent amount of minutes. Lenard doesn't help this franchise. Martell Webster on the other hand does.
> 
> Most likely anyway Darius Miles doesn't help this franchise. Viktor Khryapa and Travis Outlaw do though.
> 
> This year is a waste. Let the young guys learn on the floor.


With all due respect, I think there's a big difference between 30 seconds on the court at the end of the night and 10-20 minutes a game. And yes, I realize that doesn't apply to all of the rookies. .


----------

